# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  راهنمایی در مورد تغییر رشته به  کامپیوتر

## cl0n3r

سلام 
قبل از هر چیز باید بگم که مدیران گرامی این تاپیک رو حذف نکنن . سرچ زدم اما به نتیجه نرسیدم.
من دانشجوی ترم دو کاردانی عمران هستم می خوام تغییر رشته بدم به کامپیوتر.
مهمترین دروس کامپیوتر چی هستن؟ چه درسایی رو باید بخونم؟

----------


## cl0n3r

دوستان خواهش می کنم جواب بدید
خیلی مهمه برام . لطفا ضریب درسها رو هم بنویسید

----------


## سوداگر

> سلام 
> قبل از هر چیز باید بگم که مدیران گرامی این تاپیک رو حذف نکنن . سرچ زدم اما به نتیجه نرسیدم.
> من دانشجوی ترم دو کاردانی عمران هستم می خوام تغییر رشته بدم به کامپیوتر.
> مهمترین دروس کامپیوتر چی هستن؟ چه درسایی رو باید بخونم؟


 عمران ---> کامپیوتر!  :متعجب: 
ضریب

ریاضیات و آمار-->3
ذخیره و بازیابی اطلاعات + سیستمهای عامل + ساختمان داده --> 30 سوال دروس تخصصیه هر کدوم 10 تا فک کنم ضریب 4 بود(دفترچه رو از سایت سنجش بگیر)
برنامه سازی ++C --> ضریب 4
مدار منطقی --> 2
زبان تخصصی --> 1
عمومی ها هم مثل بقیه رشته ها

دروس ضریب 4 و ادبیات رو باید خوب بزنید. ضمنا خییییلی ها ریاضیات و آمار رو سفید میزارن (حتی بعضی سال ها رتبه یک بود با ریاضی سفید!)

----------


## p30online

دوست خوب سلام
برای چی می خوای بیای کامپیوتر؟

هدف خاصی داری که می خای بیای کامپیوتر؟ عمرانم که رشته خوبیه !من که خودمم کامپیوتر رو می خونم وقتی خواستم بخونمش گفتم یا کامپیوتر یا ترک تحصیل باور کن ! حالا که اومدم جلو می گم رشته عمرانم بد نیسته ها (نظر خودمو میگما):اگر وضعیت مالی طرف خوب باشه می زنه تو کار ساخت و ساز و املاک و .... !

----------


## alireza_s_84

> سلام 
> قبل از هر چیز باید بگم که مدیران گرامی این تاپیک رو حذف نکنن . سرچ زدم اما به نتیجه نرسیدم.
> من دانشجوی ترم دو کاردانی عمران هستم می خوام تغییر رشته بدم به کامپیوتر.
> مهمترین دروس کامپیوتر چی هستن؟ چه درسایی رو باید بخونم؟


تبریک میگم که میخوای تغییر رشته بدی
من خودم لیسانس عمران بودم و الان ترم 3 مهندسی نرم افزار
اگر علاقه داشته باشین هیچ مشکلی براتون پیش نمیاد و به جرات میتونم بگم داشته هام از اساتیدم هم بیشتره و همه به چشم دیگه ای منو نگاه میکنن
درسهای مهمی که باید بهشون مسلط باشین: سیستم عامل و مفاهیم اون ، ذخیره و بازیابی داده ، پایگاه داده ، شئی گرایی ، مهندسی نرم افزار 
برای کنکور هم که دوست خوبمون اشاره کردن
البته پیشنهاد بهتری براتون دارم لیسانس عمران رو بگیرد ، مدرکتون رو برای رتبه بندی به شرکت های عمرانی بدین (در حال حاضر برای 4 سال 30 میلیون تومان + هرماه بیمه به عنوان مدیرعامل شرکت که یک ریال از جیب شما نمیره)
بعد با خیال راحت برید دنبال مهندسی نرم افزار و از زندگی لذت ببرید. توی نرم افزار اگر کار بلد باشین خیلی بیشتر از عمران درآمد دارین اون هم بدون دشاتن حتی یک ریال سرمایه.
امیدوارم موفق باشید

----------


## alireza_s_84

> دوست خوب سلام
> برای چی می خوای بیای کامپیوتر؟
> 
> هدف خاصی داری که می خای بیای کامپیوتر؟ عمرانم که رشته خوبیه !من که خودمم کامپیوتر رو می خونم وقتی خواستم بخونمش گفتم یا کامپیوتر یا ترک تحصیل باور کن ! حالا که اومدم جلو می گم رشته عمرانم بد نیسته ها (نظر خودمو میگما):اگر وضعیت مالی طرف خوب باشه می زنه تو کار ساخت و ساز و املاک و .... !


یک سال وقت صرف کنید ، یک برنامه خوب بنویسید ، یک عمر برنامه را بفروشید!!!
پول هنگفتی جور کن ، یک ساختمان بساز ، واحدها رو با کلی تاخیر بفروش ، روی هر واحد 20 میلیون سود کن ، بدهیاتو صاف کن ، باهرچی موند برو زندگی کن.
امیدوارم متوجه موضوع شده باشین

----------


## سوداگر

> یک سال وقت صرف کنید ، یک برنامه خوب بنویسید ، یک عمر برنامه را بفروشید!!!
> پول هنگفتی جور کن ، یک ساختمان بساز ، واحدها رو با کلی تاخیر بفروش ، روی هر واحد 20 میلیون سود کن ، بدهیاتو صاف کن ، باهرچی موند برو زندگی کن.
> امیدوارم متوجه موضوع شده باشین


 ممنون که به ما امید دادید  :بوس: 
این حرفا رو از کسی میشنوم که هر دو طرف قضیه بوده مرسی.

ضمناً مهندسی نرم افزار رو کاردانی به کارشناسی یاد میدن و نیازی به خوندنش نیست ولی پایگاه داده و شبکه رو با اینکه توی کنکور نمیاد ولی بقیه همکلاسیاتون قبلا خوندنشون پس شما هم باید یادشون بگیرید (برای آز)

----------


## SlowCode

من شخصا اگه جای شما باشم رشته کامپیوتر رو نمیخونم!
اگه به برنامه نویسی علاقه داری یادبگیر و فعالیت کن ولی تو دانشگاه به جز تلف کردن وقت من چیزی ندیدم.
الان ترم 3 کارشناسی رو تموم کردم ولی میخوام انصراف بدم.

به نظر من به جای وقت تلف کردن تو دانشگاه از لجاظ عملی خودتو قوی کن بعد اگه عمران رو هم ادامه میدی بده.
فقط اینو بر طبق تجرم بگم که بیشترین سود نسبت به زحمت تو زمینه وب+موبایل هست.
سمت دسکتاپ زحمت زیاد، مشتری کم،پول کم.

----------


## cl0n3r

دوستان از همتون ممنونم .یه سوال دیگه من الان ترم دو هستم می تونم کنکور کارشناسی شرکت کنم؟

----------


## javadmh698

سلام ببخشید من امسال دیپلم ساخت و تولید میگیرم و بنا بر دلایلی از جمله عدم علاقه به رشته خودم میخوام بعد از اخذ دیپلوم به کامپیوتر تغییر رشته بدم حالا باید چبکار کنم؟
آیا باید مجددا دیپلم کامپیوتر بگیرم؟
یا میتونم در دانشگاه رشته کامپیوتر بخونم (بدون دیپلم مجدد) ؟

خواهش میکنما جواب بدید  :/

----------

